# Selector de entradas



## cejas99 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola amigos, les traigo un sencillo pero muy buen selector de entradas, ya esta armado y funciona a la perfección, ahí también esta el esquemático de donde lo saque, dejo el PCB por si alguno quiere construirlo. Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Nov 19, 2010)

Muy lindo cejas. Yo arme varios para mesclar video en boliches pero solamente con un selector uniendo las masas pero esta lindo pq se puede extender el led hasta el gabinete y de esa forma visualizar lo que esta elegido. saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 19, 2010)

Muy prolijo el montaje!!


----------



## Dano (Nov 19, 2010)

Solo le agregaría un diodo Damper en inversa con cada relé.

Saludos y muy bueno el trabajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Solo le agregaría un diodo Damper en inversa con cada relé.


Está puesto el diodo, solo que parecen 1N4148

Cejas: Muy buen montaje...tal como nos tenés acostumbrados!


----------



## Quercus (Nov 19, 2010)

Muy bueno lo tuyo cejas, lo tendre en cuenta para un trabajo que estoy preparando.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 19, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Está puesto el diodo, solo que parecen 1N4148
> 
> Cejas: Muy buen montaje...tal como nos tenés acostumbrados!



Tenes razón, yo solo me había fijado en el esquema..

Mal yo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2010)

No problem! 

Saludos!


----------



## cejas99 (Nov 19, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> Muy lindo cejas. Yo arme varios para mesclar video en boliches pero solamente con un selector uniendo las masas pero esta lindo pq se puede extender el led hasta el gabinete y de esa forma visualizar lo que esta elegido. saludos





pipa09 dijo:


> Muy prolijo el montaje!!





Dano dijo:


> Solo le agregaría un diodo Damper en inversa con cada relé.
> 
> 
> ezavalla dijo:
> ...





quercus10 dijo:


> Muy bueno lo tuyo cejas, lo tendre en cuenta para un trabajo que estoy preparando.
> 
> Saludos





ezavalla dijo:


> Está puesto el diodo, solo que parecen 1N4148
> 
> Cejas: Muy buen montaje...tal como nos tenés acostumbrados!




Muchas gracias a todos, este es mi Hobby y me gusta ponerle todo el empeño para que las cosas salgan bien. Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2010)

Pon el conmutador directamente a atacar los relés y te ahorras los diodos y los transistores.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 19, 2010)

es lo q iba a decir...

yo estuve diseñando uno pero con reles doble inversor para seleccionar pedales de efectos de guitarra electrica...pero obviamente en mi casi los vas seleccionando pulsando 1 mismo boton...

se necesita un contador binario, un cd4017, diodos, transistores, y los reles

pronto subo el circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Pon el conmutador directamente a atacar los relés y te ahorras los diodos y los transistores.


Seee..puede ser, pero como está ahora, los contactos del conmutador son ETERNOS!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee..puede ser, pero como está ahora, los contactos del conmutador son ETERNOS!



Y conmutando esos relés ya te digo yo que también lo son.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 20, 2010)

La vida de una llave conmutadora es inversamete proporcional a la corriente que maneja, más corriente menos dura menos corriente dura más, como esta eterno como dijo ezavalla en fomr directa mucho menos........mucho si pero meno que como esta echo, aparte cuanto te podes ahorrar en unos pocos diodos y tr's??? es es ratonear, eso es para le epcoca de estudiantes, que no se compraba las facturas  o lo que fuera en el recreo para comprar los TR para ese proyecto que a uno le quitaba el sueño....
Eso no es ahorro.....

Ahh por cierto buen trabajo!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lo busque pero no lo encontre , yo tenia uno que usaba antes, en funcionamiento es casi identico a este, pero en ves de reles, era digital, usaba un IC, la llave selectora , y unos pocos capacitores!

Lo voy a seguir buscando!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

Con CI hay muchos, por ejemplo el CD4066, CD4551/2/3, TDA1029, NJW1298, entre un monto de CI's, otros como los utilizados para seleccionar AV interno/externo en TV's etc...

Pero digo, no estamos desvirtuando el trabajo de quien inicio el tema?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2010)

hola, de verdad que no comprendo este esquema.....

no es lo mismo usar simplemente la llave esa que esta en la misma foto ?? (que por loq ue se ve es doble pero solo usan la mitad ) 
y se ahorran TODO el circuito ??
si igual usan una lalve para conmutar, con una doble lo hacen directo.
y eso de que los contactos sean eternos .......no es audio lo que manejan ?? 

no se , posiblemente no estoy mirando bien .


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2010)

Pues si, además con tres relés se puede hacer fácilmente para cuatro entradas


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, de verdad que no comprendo este esquema.....
> 
> no es lo mismo usar simplemente la llave esa que esta en la misma foto ?? (que por loq ue se ve es doble pero solo usan la mitad )
> y se ahorran TODO el circuito ??
> ...




Si, es audio lo que conmutan, pero esas llaves primero ya no se hacen de la calidad que solian, segundo se degradan con el tiempo,  por otro lado son un problema cuando manejas muy bajo nivel ya que todo esta alli al aire y cerca se te mete ruido y señales indeseables, lo que lleva atene que meter la misma en un contenedor metálico, el cableado tiene que estar muy bien echo estar bien apantallado, hay llaves para circuitos impresos, pero no se consiguen en todos lados y son bastante caras y no siempre conseguis la configuración que queres.
Por otro lado un sistema controlado por continua te da mucha libertad de diseño, por ejemplo las entradas estan la parte trasera colocas todo el bloque alli y te evitas el lio de largas lineas apantalladas, que no pasen cerca de aqui o de alla, los cables apantallados tienen capacidad que perjudican el comportamiento introduciendo muchas veces algunas deformaciones o cosas poco deseables,  sumando la resistencia del tramo (muchas veces ida y vuelta), la capacidad de los cables distribuida a lo largo del mimso perjudican en mayor o menor medida, de alli que tambien se utilice potes electrónicos como el TDA1028(entre muchos otros) con lo cual te evitas los problemas que introducen el cableado. En los años dorados Fapesa, enseño de eso y mucho más a los armadores y técnicos argentinos, de como deberia ser la mejor forma para tener el mejor resultado mostrando como se comportaba un cableado de potes, apantallado, sin apantallar, cables sueltos  y cables torzalados, que el pre una placa deberia estar una hacia arriba y la otra hacia abajo, (el pre de Texas venia preparado para esta situación)

En sintesis, un muy buen pre puede ser muy bueno, pero si el conjunto que lo rodea, no esta a la altura de nada sirve matarse gastando en componentes de bajo ruido, capacitores de la mejor calidad, placa de fibra de vidrio, etc

PD si habremos padecido buscando problemas y cosas raras.... causadas por esas dichosas llaves que presisamente por trabajar con niveles muy bajos de tensión se ven afectadaas por las resistencias de contacto y como la corriente que circuala es despreciable, las tiene precisamente todas en contra

Por otro lado que buscas calidad? o economia? luego el resto es una cuestión personal,...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola Panda!
Es tal cual lo decís!!! Yo siempre le escapo al uso de llaves conmutadoras de entradas por las malas experiencias en los 80's y por el bardo de cables blindados que hay que usar y conectar. Si bien en la actualidad el problema ya no es tan grande por que la mayoría son entradas de línea, eso no quita tener que resguardar las entradas contra la captura de ruidos e interferencias.
Acá unas fotos de como lo hice para mi amplificador....peor no gustaría hacerlo de nuevo :enfadado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 12844

Ver el archivo adjunto 12842


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

Muy malo lo suyo sabe??
Como va a mostrar una partecita nomás y dejarnos con la intriga del resto?
Ya que empezo muestre todito, sin dejarse ningú rinconcito de fotografiar eh??

Jajaja Como estas Ezavalla
Si abremos renegado con esas llaves, y pensar que cuando uno empezaba queria uno de esas con un monton de pisos para su futuro equipo......
Para luego darnos cuenta que fue la peor de las elecciónes, y eso que habia muy buenas llaves, pero el propio principio de funcionamiento las arruinaba de a poquito, todavia me queda una "esapda" con algunas "pisos" para armarla a la "carta"
Vi alguknas de esas en equipos importados, claro eran otra cosa, valian una forruna, aqui nunca las trajeron, y según algunos muchas de esas muy pero muy buenas se construian especialmente para algunas marcas, por eso tampoco se conseguian...

Supe tene un catlogo de ALPS por los '80 habia cada maravilla, pero claro no habia internet, hubicar un distribuidor, que aqui te las dejaran pasar y el resto, te terminaba saliendo más caro el collar que el perro.

Te felicito muy bueno el trabajo y se me ocurre que esa prolongación la tuviste que hacer hacer, porque encima no se consiguen, antes eran moneda corriente, al igual que los prolongadores de potes que te permitian alejarlos un poco y montarlos en la misma placa. 

Apenas puedo le saco una foto a un pre que hice asi, pote de volumen + triple tono + sonoridad y dos mas que no recuerdo, potes CTS, y llavea a palanca Bisal, ese pre fue el mejor que hice..

Ah peo lo otro no vale!!! mostra el resto de ese tan prolijo montaje como siempre
De paso sirve un poco de guia a los que se inician....

Creeo que vas a tener que poner en marcha la escuela de padawones.... yo ya tengo formulario listo!!

Saludos amigo, un gusto ver tus trabajos, un verdadero deleite.....


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 22, 2010)

recuerdo que llevaban pasos intermedios a masa para reducir chasquidos al cambiar la entrada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola Panda!



pandacba dijo:


> Muy malo lo suyo sab??
> Como va a mostrar una partecita nomás y dejarnos con la intriga del resto?
> Ya que empezo muestre todito, sin dejarse ningú rinconcito de fotografiar eh??


Naaa.....ya estaba posteado hace como dos años!!
Acá está:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123148/ _


pandacba dijo:


> Te felicito muy bueno el trabajo y se me ocurre que esa prolongación la tuviste que hacer hacer, porque encima no se consiguen, antes eran moneda corriente, al igual que los prolongadores de potes que te permitian alejarlos un poco y montarlos en la misma placa.


Esa es una idea que tomé del sitio de ESP y que un amigo tornero me construyó los niples para el eje y la varilla de aluminio. El asunto era poner la llave cerca de las entradas para minimizar la captura de ruido (y el gasto en cable blindado estéreo ). Tenía un par de circuitos para hacer un conmutador de entradas como el que presentaron acá, pero era demorarme mas en algo que ya tenía super-retrasado, así que le puse nomá la llave sola.



pandacba dijo:


> Creeo que vas a tener que poner en marcha la escuela de padawones.... yo ya tengo formulario listo!!
> Saludos amigo, un gusto ver tus trabajos, un verdadero deleite.....


Y dale con la escuela de padawanes! No hay feeling para eso en ningún foro vía web . La mayoría de la gente del foro pertenece a alguno de estos bandos:


Los que saben la suficiente como para andar solos, y solo a veces necesitan algo de ayuda (me incluyo acá).
Los que les importa un hue#%V@o la electrónica y quieren armar algo electrónico para que les ande y si alguien no los ayuda es un forro.
Los que quieren que les hagan los deberes de la escuela.
Para los que faltan - tal vez los que quieren aprender algo, se pueden mantener charlas amenas en temas específicos y llegar a conclusiones válidas ahí.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 22, 2010)

Como siempre maestro son sabias sus palabras, solo el último grupo tiene chance, yo por las dudas tengo mii solicitud lisa!

Perdón por pasarme por alto tu trabajo he estado mirando, pero salteado ya que has bastante para ver

Las acabo de ver, Excelente, Quien supo ver los gabinetes que venian hace algunos años, creera que es uno de esos, cuando vi las primeras fotos, tuve la sensación que lo havias echo vos, yo ya habia visto el otro del ampli de 2W que no tiene nada que envidiarle a uno comercial y viendolo me dije esta es otra obra genial de Ezavalla por ello te pedia fotos jejeje. 

Y como dije un deleite y un ejemplo para loq  que quieren hacer sus propios gabinetes.....

Master.... un cordial saludo y abrazo desde mi Còrdova natal a ti en tu querida San Juan


----------



## cejas99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola compañeros, no les puedo discutir sobre este circuito, mi experiencia no da hasta por allá,les cuento: para el proyecto que estoy realizando (triamplificar) ya tengo los circuitos necesarios, 6 amplificadores rotel, preamplificador hifi de ESP, crossover activo de tres vías de silicon y otras cositas, solo me faltaba un selector de entradas, busqué en el foro y no lo encontré, googleando di con este http://cgi.ebay.com/Audio-Input-Selector-Relay-Board-12V-regulator-/400175305877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c4e9495 me pareció muy bueno y facil de construir, entonces abrí el pcb wizard y empecé a agregar componentes y traté que quedara lo mejor posible, y aquí está, para mi gusto funciona de maravilla, los componentes costaron 2.50 US, no siento ningún ruido y la selección de entradas la hace muy rápido, ni siento el bache, asi que el que quiera construírlo, ánimo, sale rebarato y es muy buen circuito, lo recomiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

Cejas:
El circuito es simple y sin problemas, lo bueno es la calidad con la que has diseñado el PCB y lo bien armado que está.
Felicitaciones!!!!


----------



## cejas99 (Nov 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Cejas:
> El circuito es simple y sin problemas, lo bueno es la calidad con la que has diseñado el PCB y lo bien armado que está.
> Felicitaciones!!!!


Muchas gracias, cuando he tenido mi dudas tu me has ayudado, igual Mariano, les agradezco mucho a ustedes y al foro en general.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 23, 2010)

Por ahí alguien pregunto sobre hacerlo digital, que es lo que yo estuve haciendo...

con un solo pulsador, flip-flop, algun contador de decadas, y el CD4066..

pero hasta donde estuve viendo el CD4066 solo maneja algunos miliamperes de corriente...es decir, solo serviria para ir conmutando audio pero de entrada, antes del pre y del amplificador (obviamente)

muy buena terminación esa pcb


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Por ahí alguien pregunto sobre hacerlo digital, que es lo que yo estuve haciendo...


 

yo lo habia diseñado solo con un pulsador , un 4017, un 4066 y varios capacitores, y si, solo te permite manejar señales de baja potencia.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> muy buena terminación esa pcb


 
Coincido en esto tambien, muy lindo diseño de pcb!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Por ahí alguien pregunto sobre hacerlo digital, que es lo que yo estuve haciendo...
> 
> con un solo pulsador, flip-flop, algun contador de decadas, y el CD4066..
> 
> ...



El selector presentado precisamente es para señales de entrada, que es lo que venimos hablando en el hilo.

En la entrada de un amplificdor, tampoco hay grna corriente, de echo es muy baja, lo que importa alli es el nievel de tenisón, por lo tanto tambien puede servir 

Fijate más arriba menciono algunos modelos de CI que pueden servir


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 23, 2010)

lo que estaba pensando es lo siguiente...

Si son señales sin preamplificar...cuando lleguen al pre, éste último va a amplificar también el chasquido terrible de la conmutación del rele...y posiblemente tambien un zumbido de la bobina...

o no?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Generalmente el selector  de entradas se conecta luego de cada preamplificador correspondiente al tipo de señal conectada ( micro , linea , R.I.A.A., etc ) por lo que ser reduce el nivel de ruido que pueda generar el circuito!

Si le pifie, que alguien me corrija!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

Correcto Pipa, aparte Cejas dijo haberlo probado, los sistemas de llave rotativa tambien metian ruido, un leve chasquido....
En este tema Cejas nos mostro su trabajo que es impecable, ya más arriba hable de no desvirtuar el tema cuando alguien hablo de CI, ahora esto otro aparta de la escencia del autor, que tan solo quizo compartir su trabajo, que de echo es impecalbe....
Si quere hablar o discutri que es mejor me parece que deberias abrir un tema al respectoy alli si ver que pros y contra tiene cada cosa, donde cada uno pueda aportar ideas sugerencia opinioes etc etc


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Correcto Pipa, aparte Cejas dijo haberlo probado, los sistemas de llave rotativa tambien metian ruido, un leve chasquido....
> En este tema Cejas nos mostro su trabajo que es impecable, ya más arriba hable de no desvirtuar el tema cuando alguien hablo de CI, ahora esto otro aparta de la escencia del autor, que tan solo quizo compartir su trabajo, que de echo es impecalbe....
> Si quere hablar o discutri que es mejor me parece que deberias abrir un tema al respectoy alli si ver que pros y contra tiene cada cosa, donde cada uno pueda aportar ideas sugerencia opinioes etc etc


 

Profe Panda, que nota me saque? ja 

Cada quien arma sus proyectos como quieren, incluso hbra alguien que ya haya tomado el principio de funcionamiento y se tomo el trabajo de programar y diseñar esto con un PIC,
Como decia mi abuela, cada loco con su tema no?

Saludos a todos


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 23, 2010)

pero el tema dice selector de entradas solamente, asi que ci o no me atrevo a publicar otro circuitito en base a ci completito, completito que el buen amigo ratmayor tubo la ociosidad de fabricar, cuenta con un RIAA peculiar, no jusguemos cual es mejor, mejor colaboremos a hacer mas seletores y cada cual elije uno

si alguien tubiera mas ociosidad de fabricarse el control se agradeceria


nota: el pcb esta del lado del cobre


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

Asi es pipa.... fuiste el primero ahh la nota.... uyyy no tengo el número....jajaja era una nota alta...

Asi es Helmito, aportar es sumar....


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

La verdad que esta muy lindo el diseño de Ratmayor, mis felicitaciones a el, y saludos a todos !

Igualmente , solo por el hecho de practicidad y simplificacion de diseño) me iria por el aporte de Cejas, pero solo por ese hecho, no digo que el aporte de Helminto sea mejor o peor!


----------



## Holas (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola , primero mil disculpas por revivir el post .
Pero leyendo en un hilo de un amplificador , me cruce con este circuito, el cual me gusto y creo que es lo que necesito , por ese mismo tema , busque el hilo propio de la plaqueta.
Mi pregunta son las siguientes:
1)Quisiera saber , si es que puede conectarse la tele , dvd y la pc , o algun componente acà.
2) Como es que elijo , el audio de donde quiero escuchar(tele , dvd , etc.)
3)Porque lleva un rectificador de tantos amperios?
4) Con cuanto se alimenta (En el diagrama , no lo alcance a ver , si es que figura mis sinceras disculpas
5) Se le pueden agregar mas canales de audio , verdad?

Espero su respuesta , perdonen por revivir el hilo, pero es el circuito , mas bàsico y comùn que he encontrado , para hacer esto...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2011)

y yo te tengo otra duda, de cual de los dos circuitos hablas?


----------



## Holas (Ago 6, 2011)

Del primero que se posteo por eso , digo el mas "facil"


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2011)

1) puedes conectar cualquier fuente de audio
2) se selecciona la entrada con el interruptor giratorio que aparece en la foto
3)lo del rectificador no tengo idea, revisa el circuito para ver si puedes usar otro, pero por un par de centavos no creo que haya problema
4)cuando no veas vien el diagrama puedes dar click secundario, y le das en ver imagen asi aparece en tamaño completo, la alimentacion son 12V
5)claro que se puede, revisa el diagrama

espero haber ayudado


----------



## Holas (Ago 6, 2011)

el interruptor giratorio , es una especie de potenciometro (eso es lo que se entiende por las imagenes , de quien posteo el circuito)
osea , que cuando se va girando , se va selecionando y ademàs prende la luz de el led , para indicar cual prende?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2011)

No, no ni parecido, fijate en el post de Ezavalla en pagian anterior alli se ve una llave giratoria


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2011)

tiene aspecto de potenciometro, pero no lo es, es un conmutador de un polo 3 tiros, es decir conecta una terminal con alguna de otras tres, y si prende el led del canal seleccionado


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2011)




----------



## Holas (Ago 6, 2011)

Pero no es nada que ver al de cejas99


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Pero no es nada que ver al de cejas99








Rotary Switch


----------



## Holas (Ago 6, 2011)

Okey , listo , y cuantos tengo que pedir (es decir ) para cuanto es el mìnimo que tiene de posiciones?

Fogonazo , te hago una pregunta , el puente rectificador , es necesario , que sea tan "groso" . De cuantos amperes tiene que ser el transformador? Con 1 amper alcanza?


----------



## cejas99 (Ago 7, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Okey , listo , y cuantos tengo que pedir (es decir ) para cuanto es el mìnimo que tiene de posiciones?
> 
> Fogonazo , te hago una pregunta , el puente rectificador , es necesario , que sea tan "groso" . De cuantos amperes tiene que ser el transformador? Con 1 amper alcanza?



Debes de pedir uno, y que sea de tres posiciones

El puente rectificador puede ser cualquiera, incluso diodos 1N400X pueden servir, el transformador puede ser mínimo de 300 mA, ya que este circuito no consume casi nada.

Saludos


----------



## Holas (Ago 7, 2011)

Cejas99 , muchas gracias , pero , trabaja con fuente partida , verdad? . Mañana a la tarde me pongo a hacer el pcb , para que quede de 4 entradas.
Hay de esos "paso a paso" , que creo que le llaman , de 4 posiciones?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Cejas99 , muchas gracias , pero , trabaja con fuente partida, verdad ?....


Nop, fuente simple 12Vcc


----------



## Holas (Nov 25, 2011)

El pcb de Cejas99 , hay que imprimirlo así, sin espejo para hacerlo con el método de la plancha?


----------



## cejas99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> El pcb de Cejas99 , hay que imprimirlo así, sin espejo para hacerlo con el método de la plancha?



Se imprime tal cual esta, y se plancha eso es todo.


----------



## fas0 (Dic 1, 2011)

hola, estoy por encarar este proyecto y no logro identificar un componete... figura como BR1, está entre la entrada AC y los condensadores de 1000uf 35v. agradeceria saber de que se trata...
otra mas, los relays son doble inversor?

 saludos y gracias.


----------



## fas0 (Dic 5, 2011)

agradecería una mano.. gracias.


----------



## cejas99 (Dic 5, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> agradecería una mano.. gracias.


Es un puente rectificador


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Es evidente que son diodos de rectificaciòn en puente, puede ser una unidad integrada o pueden ser 4 diodos discretos, si miras diversos planos es muy fácil darse cuenta, en esta misma página se ve eso.

Por otro lado si ves en los esquema dos inversores es porque es doble inversor si ves uno solo sera un solo inversor


----------



## fas0 (Dic 5, 2011)

muchas gracias a los dos, veo que es uno cualquiera... tengo por ahi un KBL10, le voy a dar uso a ese. gracias nuevamente.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2011)

Es recomendable que sea nuevo o que se haya utilzado con baja corriente, porque si se utilizo con mucha corriente los contactos estaran picados y eso producira desde ruido hasta perdida de señal


----------



## fas0 (Dic 6, 2011)

gracias panda, el KBL10 que tengo es nuevo... jamás lo usé, incluso ni siquiera lo saqué de la bolsita sellada. Un saludo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ene 3, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


>





cejas99 dijo:


> Debes de pedir uno, y que sea de tres posiciones



No deberia ser de 4 posiciones???? (ya que en el diagrama veo 4 reles, 4 entradas.....)

PD: Si estoy mal corrijanme, porfavor.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Holas (Ene 4, 2012)

Sí , pero en el .pcb sólo hay 3 relés . Al menos que hagas un pcb nuevo .


----------



## Fermir (Sep 8, 2018)

Me servirá ésto para elegir entre una entrada de un modulo bt y una entrada aux para un amplificador ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Si. Por supuesto. Pero lo del "rotary switch" seria lo ideal, el de rele se podria, pero quizas genere ruidos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2018)

Como son señales ya preamplificadas el ruido sería minimo o casi nulo.
Sobre todo si se utilizan Reed Relay


----------

